# Spark plug wire pulled out of boot, fixable?



## Tempsho (May 28, 2010)

One of the spark plug wires pulled out of the boot on my 2009 Brute 750 when I was checking the plugs. Can I just push the wire back in the boot (and add some RTV silicone and electrical tape to hold it together) or do I need a whole new coil/wire/boot assembly?


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

slide it right back in. it'll be fine


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

The end screws on to the wire. Just screw it on and give it a little tug to make sure it is on good. You can't buy just the wire, cause it's made on the coil. Good luck wit it. I fixed mine last week.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Tempsho said:


> One of the spark plug wires pulled out of the boot on my 2009 Brute 750 when I was checking the plugs. Can I just push the wire back in the boot (and add some RTV silicone and electrical tape to hold it together) or do I need a whole new coil/wire/boot assembly?


Is the end still on the wire? If so yes, just slip the boot back over it. Dab a little black RTV around the boot-to-wire point.


----------



## Tempsho (May 28, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> Is the end still on the wire? If so yes, just slip the boot back over it. Dab a little black RTV around the boot-to-wire point.


The end is not on the wire, it looks like it broke off. If I strip the conductor of the wire back a bit and shove it back in the boot will it work?











Inside the boot









End of the wire


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

looks coroded, trim slightly and screw it back on! did both of mine a while back!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

chevzr2 said:


> looks coroded, trim slightly and screw it back on! did both of mine a while back!


X2 just take a little off. Those ends screw in.


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

Dont mean to highjack ur post , since we are talking sparkies  ....

I have a quick question ....who had the bright idea to put the rear plug where it is ??? What a pain to get at lol !! 

And what does everyone do about the dirt and crap that gets around the plug wires ? My front one I had to scrap and blow out all the packed mud to even get the socket in , and the rear one , who knows if any dirt and crud got into it when I changed that one . 

So what is everyone doing to prevent this ? If anything


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

BrutemanAl said:


> Dont mean to highjack ur post , since we are talking sparkies  ....
> 
> I have a quick question ....who had the bright idea to put the rear plug where it is ??? What a pain to get at lol !!
> 
> ...


Make sure the drain holes stay open, powerwash when you can, always run a small long shafted screwdriver around the plug and blow with lots of air before removal. I guess you could stay out of the mud......naaa..:bigok:


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

The top pic is not the end you put the wire into. Cut about a 1/8 " off the end of the wire and screw it into the other end of the boot . Seal with a dab of silicon. Pack grease around the base of the plug before you push the boot on.


----------



## The Kid (May 26, 2011)

Stogi said:


> The top pic is not the end you put the wire into. Cut about a 1/8 " off the end of the wire and screw it into the other end of the boot . Seal with a dab of silicon. Pack grease around the base of the plug before you push the boot on.


like he said but i fill the boot and the hole full of grease to keep mud out


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

BrutemanAl said:


> Dont mean to highjack ur post , since we are talking sparkies  ....
> 
> I have a quick question ....who had the bright idea to put the rear plug where it is ??? What a pain to get at lol !!
> 
> ...


i use carb cleaner and shoot it on top of the plug and in the drain hole and blow it out. for the rear plug maybe it is just me but it isn't hard to change. next time i change my plugs i will post some pics the way i do it.


----------



## Tempsho (May 28, 2010)

Stogi said:


> The top pic is not the end you put the wire into. Cut about a 1/8 " off the end of the wire and screw it into the other end of the boot . Seal with a dab of silicon. Pack grease around the base of the plug before you push the boot on.


Yeah, I realize that part, it's just that somebody asked me if the end was still attached to the wire, I just wanted to show what was left in the boot.

So I exposed about 1/8" of the wire shoved it back in the boot and sealed it up. Hopefully it works, i'll find out right away.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

i found out the hard way you dont want to put die-electric grease in there!
just when you think its screwed on, it slowly slides right back out.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Tempsho said:


> Yeah, I realize that part, it's just that somebody asked me if the end was still attached to the wire, I just wanted to show what was left in the boot.
> 
> So I exposed about 1/8" of the wire shoved it back in the boot and sealed it up. Hopefully it works, i'll find out right away.



You don't have to expose the wire, just trim it off flush. Reason being is inside the boot is the resister that has a pointed probe that screws into the center of the plug wire. Trimming off the end a little insures a tight clean fit for the probe.


----------



## Tempsho (May 28, 2010)

I took it for a nice long ride today and she runs good. Thanks for the heads up Stogi. With just a bit of the wire exposed before sticking it back in the boot seemed to work. Next time I pull the battery out for whatever reason I'll do the wire for the back spark plug properly.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Tempsho said:


> I took it for a nice long ride today and she runs good. Thanks for the heads up Stogi. With just a bit of the wire exposed before sticking it back in the boot seemed to work. Next time I pull the battery out for whatever reason I'll do the wire for the back spark plug properly.


Did you screw the end back on the wire or did you just push the wire back in the boot?


----------



## Tempsho (May 28, 2010)

I just pushed the wire back in the boot. Should I take it appart and thread it?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Tempsho said:


> I just pushed the wire back in the boot. Should I take it appart and thread it?


Well, if you want it right, the probe has to be screwed into the center of the wire...and you need to not have any bare wire hanging out. Take it apart, take the end out of the boot, slide the boot over the wire until it comes out the other side, nip the end clean, screw the end into the wire center, slide the boot back down around the end, reinstall.


----------



## Tempsho (May 28, 2010)

That is a perfect explanation. Thanks nmkawierider. Hopefully I can pull the boot off after after rtv siliconing it together!


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Tempsho said:


> That is a perfect explanation. Thanks nmkawierider. Hopefully I can pull the boot off after after rtv siliconing it together!


Same thing happened to me on the rear plug. I just shoved it back in at first. Ran fine, but I wasn't comfortable with the idea that it could move out, so I took it off and screwed it on. No problems. What's even worse, last time I took the rear boot off, I accidentally ripped the boot in half. Instead of buying a new boot, I used black RTV to glue it back together. Still working great.


----------

